# '67 GTO Firewall color



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have the engine out of my GTO and there are sections of the firewall that are silverglaze then it was painted black and then someone took thinned out black and ran a brush down it at the top and just let it run down onto the tranny and there is a row of cow tits at the bottom.
The thing is a total mess.
Does anyone know how this was done from the factory?
Did they paint it black over the silverglaze or was it originally coated with black from the factory?
I want to restore it to original but I don't know what original is.
Down at the bottom where the body meets the frame it is silverglaze.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The entire firewall should be 60% gloss black.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And yes, it is painted over the body color, so your seeing silverglaze underneath the paint is appropriate. Eric, great to have you back!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Eric Animal said:


> The entire firewall should be 60% gloss black.


Thanks, I was told the firewall was the same color as the car but I couldn't find any pics to support this.
I am going to prime and shoot the lower in silverglaze then shoot the black down to where the original factory line is.
I am waiting on the frame paint it looks like the fenderwells are shinier than the frame and the heater housing looks like it was gloss black.
Somebody just slopped flat black paint all over the engine bay over the dirt and oil with a brush and the cow tits are hanging everywhere.
One big mess making it hard to tell what was original.


Eric


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

in the '64-'74 collector's guide, they show a '65 assembly line photo of a convertible having the fenders mounted. the footnote says "note the overspray on the upper corner of the firewall".


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When I pressure washed the engine bay of my '67 in 2011, some of the original black paint on the firewall came off, up by the data plate. Underneath was pristine Signet Gold, applied when the car was built. Mine has never been apart or restored. So, at least with my Baltimore built '67, the entire firewall was painted body color before the firewall was painted semi gloss black. I simply touched up the small areas where the paint came off and called it done...that way, it's still as original as possible.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> When I pressure washed the engine bay of my '67 in 2011, some of the original black paint on the firewall came off, up by the data plate. Underneath was pristine Signet Gold, applied when the car was built. Mine has never been apart or restored. So, at least with my Baltimore built '67, the entire firewall was painted body color before the firewall was painted semi gloss black. I simply touched up the small areas where the paint came off and called it done...that way, it's still as original as possible.


wow, how did you obtain your '67 that was born clear across the other side of the country?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> When I pressure washed the engine bay of my '67 in 2011, some of the original black paint on the firewall came off, up by the data plate. Underneath was pristine Signet Gold, applied when the car was built. Mine has never been apart or restored. So, at least with my Baltimore built '67, the entire firewall was painted body color before the firewall was painted semi gloss black. I simply touched up the small areas where the paint came off and called it done...that way, it's still as original as possible.


Mine also had some places the black came off in the same area that was covered over with the thinner/black wash, that area needs to be feathered before paint.
The silverglaze showed up today, isn't even close but it is a near perfect match for the argent color on the rims so I can use it.
Steering column and box are out, new firewall gasket, cowl to hood gasket, rag joint and bushing for that, firewall paint and it will be ready for the rebuilt engine and engine wiring harness. 
It will be all done except for the rear end, it is a pegleg and will need an Eaton posi with this fresh engine.
I will post some pics when it is done.
Thanks for the info guys.

"wow, how did you obtain your '67 that was born clear across the other side of the country?"

Back in the '70's people flocked to Ca. from all points east for the aerospace and other jobs and they brought their cars with them.

Mine was built in Fremont Ca. 1st week of April '67 and was purchased May 5Th from Mission Pontiac in San Berdoo and has been here ever since.
Here is a pic of the restored plate frame, I managed to find one still looking for one more.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

rickm, the plant information is on the trim tag of the vehicle. My '67 says "BAL" for Baltimore. I bought the car in 1983, and it had Tennessee plates on it, and had been there the previous 16 years. The owner drove it to Cali where I snapped it up after a 3 year search for a decent '64-'67 ragtop.


----------



## AbodyNtn (May 19, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> The entire firewall should be 60% gloss black.


Actually....in speaking with the GTOAA product expert (Terry Weiner) for the 1967 year model, the firewall should be 30% gloss black.....


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

My dad willed me his 67 GTO post car. When I picked it up it was supposed to be ready, including fresh plum mist (original to the car). The guy did a terrible job overall and absolutely nothing paint wise in the engine bay. When it came time for a proper paint job we saw that the firewall was body colour down to the seam sealer, about 6"-8" down from the cowl. Everything lower and the rest of the bay were chassis black.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The way these cars were slapped together there really isn't one set of rules, they varied greatly plant to plant shift to shift. 
This image is just one example and said to be somewhat original.


----------



## dfmoeller (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a question. When we talk about 30% or 60%, or 80% gloss level, what does that actually mean? How would one determine what the gloss level of a painted surface actually is? And in some older, but very authoritarian, references, they talk about these levels with a degree symbol rather than a percent symbol. Is that the same thing?

Inquiring minds want to know!

Doug


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> And yes, it is painted over the body color, so your seeing silverglaze underneath the paint is appropriate. Eric, great to have you back!!


Thanks, I've been around!!!! Currently resto modding a 71 Riviera!!!


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

From studying only original, untouched cars, here is what I've found. The underside (floor pans, trunk pan) of the car was sloppily sprayed a cheap approx. 30% gloss paint. This was also sprayed on the firewall. The heater box was not installed when this was sprayed, and it was approx 60% gloss, as was the inner fenders, radiator support and the underside of the hood. There will be car color overspray at the front of the hood, with places missing where the brackets for supporting the hood were. Also there will be some overspray on the underside of the floor pans and trunk pans. That overspray was not consistent and was not on the frame as the frame was coated seperately.


----------

